# The Official Snow Shoe WV thread



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I got everything stacked in the garage ready to load up on Friday.  Petunia is all cleaned up and ready for the trip.  Have to buy an extra case of beer for Hoss.  He has a hard time finding Ying Ling in WV.  Off to Sams tonight to get the meat.  Looking forward to this one.  Great contest.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Have fun & good luck Bill


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 6, 2006)

good luck and have fun


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 6, 2006)

I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.

Anybody wanna come help?.. I am doing this one solo... any advice?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. I am doing this one solo... any advice?


Dude, that's alot of work for one guy  
Good luck


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why he is setting up next to me.  I wouldn't leave him hanging.  We may be competing against each other but we are still friends. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. *I am doing this one solo... any advice*?



Yeah.......................................don't!


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":383zxmyj]I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. *I am doing this one solo... any advice*?



Yeah.......................................don't![/quote:383zxmyj]

So.. git yer butt up thar and help me.. don't leave a brotha hangin... tell the wife your anniversary can wait til next weekend.. and there is always another one next year... 

Can you be bribed with Newcastle?


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't too worried.. got Brother Bill and his crew there for me if I need em...  and if you had seen me do some of the catering jobs by myself... I ain't too worried.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 6, 2006)

Got an email from Jason Scotchie today.  He says that the Anything butt and desert can be turned in using your own container.   This is going to be a good trip.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck Bill and Gary! Can't wait to see the pics !


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why he is setting up next to me.  I wouldn't leave him hanging.  We may be competing against each other but we are still friends. 8)[/quote:bnsd0hdh]
That's great Bill


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3taeuz3r][quote="Gary in VA":3taeuz3r]I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. *I am doing this one solo... any advice*?



Yeah.......................................don't![/quote:3taeuz3r]

So.. git yer butt up thar and help me.. don't leave a brotha hangin... tell the wife your anniversary can wait til next weekend.. and there is always another one next year... 

Can you be bribed with Newcastle?[/quote:3taeuz3r]

I'd be there for you and Bill if I could, but the wifey is bribing me with something better than New Castle.  Good luck to you and Bill, I'll make more of an effort to join you guys next year!! 

Bring home the money boys!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck guys!  It'll be fun!  I always set up next to BBQ-4-U and we help each other a lot.  Someone always forgets something, but it's never
the same thing!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":h5m6nnyg][quote="Larry Wolfe":h5m6nnyg][quote="Gary in VA":h5m6nnyg]I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. *I am doing this one solo... any advice*?



Yeah.......................................don't![/quote:h5m6nnyg]

So.. git yer butt up thar and help me.. don't leave a brotha hangin... tell the wife your anniversary can wait til next weekend.. and there is always another one next year... 

Can you be bribed with Newcastle?[/quote:h5m6nnyg]

I'd be there for you and Bill if I could, but the wifey is bribing me with something better than New Castle.  Good luck to you and Bill, I'll make more of an effort to join you guys next year!! 

Bring home the money boys!!!!![/quote:h5m6nnyg]

Maybe Gary will do the same! 

Good luck boys....give them hell!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 6, 2006)

Gary and Bill, good luck to both you guys, and as Bill always says, "Don't forget the pics."


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":2hhg2n2r][quote="Larry Wolfe":2hhg2n2r][quote="Gary in VA":2hhg2n2r]I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. *I am doing this one solo... any advice*?



Yeah.......................................don't![/quote:2hhg2n2r]

So.. git yer butt up thar and help me.. don't leave a brotha hangin... tell the wife your anniversary can wait til next weekend.. and there is always another one next year... 

Can you be bribed with Newcastle?[/quote:2hhg2n2r]

I'd be there for you and Bill if I could, but *the wifey is bribing me with something better than New Castle*.  Good luck to you and Bill, I'll make more of an effort to join you guys next year!! 

Bring home the money boys!!!!![/quote:2hhg2n2r]

ohhhh.. i see.. its that once a year thing... oh heck... you can wait til next  year can't ya?  geez Larry.. she says it don't last that long anyway... just give her those 3 minutes before you leave...  [smilie=hump.gif]   We'll see you at Snowshoe.  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":j7lcxikn][quote="Gary in VA":j7lcxikn][quote="Larry Wolfe":j7lcxikn][quote="Gary in VA":j7lcxikn]I am cleaning the pit tonight ... getting stuff ready ... hopefully hit the road about noon on friday.
> 
> Anybody wanna come help?.. *I am doing this one solo... any advice*?



Yeah.......................................don't![/quote:j7lcxikn]

So.. git yer butt up thar and help me.. don't leave a brotha hangin... tell the wife your anniversary can wait til next weekend.. and there is always another one next year... 

Can you be bribed with Newcastle?[/quote:j7lcxikn]

I'd be there for you and Bill if I could, but *the wifey is bribing me with something better than New Castle*.  Good luck to you and Bill, I'll make more of an effort to join you guys next year!! 

Bring home the money boys!!!!![/quote:j7lcxikn]

ohhhh.. i see.. its that once a year thing... oh heck... you can wait til next  year can't ya?  geez Larry.. she says it don't last that long anyway... just give her those 3 minutes before you leave...  [smilie=hump.gif]   We'll see you at Snowshoe.  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif][/quote:j7lcxikn]

*3 minutes*, you mean he gets it twice on his anniversary?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> ohhhh.. i see.. its that once a year thing... oh heck... you can wait til next  year can't ya?  geez Larry.. she says it don't last that long anyway... just give her those 3 minutes before you leave...  [smilie=hump.gif]   We'll see you at Snowshoe.  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]



It's the principle of the matter.......... I don't feel like listening to her shit about it is the bottom line.


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":1oazjbee]ohhhh.. i see.. its that once a year thing... oh heck... you can wait til next  year can't ya?  geez Larry.. she says it don't last that long anyway... just give her those 3 minutes before you leave...  [smilie=hump.gif]   We'll see you at Snowshoe.  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]



It's the principle of the matter.......... I don't feel like listening to her shit about it is the bottom line.[/quote:1oazjbee]

chicken girlie boy!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2006)

Sat morning update!  Just talked to BTGG....all of our boys are set
up real close to each other....Lil Q'er said it got down in the 40's last
night, and she was not happy about that!!  Everything going smoothly so far.


----------

